# Favorite Weapon Light for Px4???



## lefonso (Oct 6, 2013)

Hey guys! New Px4 is officially "broken in." Sweetest shooting pistol that I have ever shot IMHO. Seeing as it's full size 9mm primarily for home defense, last thing I need is a weapon light, but I can't decide which to get. I figured that I'd throw this out to the forum. 

What do you guys use, recommend, trust? Bonus Qestion: night sight suggestions???

Thanks!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

http://www.handgunforum.net/beretta/25936-px4-storm-tactical-light.html

Here's an earlier post. Bonus answer: I prefer trijicon for night sites.

Streamlight TLR-1 HL LED 630 lumens is the newer model.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

When it comes to lights for firearms, as far as I'm concerned, there are only two brands up for consideration.

StreamLight or SureFire. Both can be had on E-Bay for substantially less than what a gunshop would charge.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

^ Agree 100%


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Just an additional note and a bit of advice.

For anyone deciding to buy a gun light, don't scrimp on the price and try to get by on the cheap. You're putting a light on a firearm. Obviously, a firearm is very serious business. A light on a firearm should be just as serious as the gun itself. 

Too bad that the firearms manufacturers can't make a light as good as their guns. My SIG P226 9mm Tac-Ops wears a SureFire light. My SIG P250C (.40 cal.) wears a StreamLight.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Rocking a SureFire on my Beretta 92G-SD.


----------



## lefonso (Oct 6, 2013)

TAPnRACK said:


> Rocking a SureFire on my Beretta 92G-SD.


That is a great looking beretta. Appreciate the pic! Looks like a great match to the handgun. After lookin at the posts and some more shopping around I'm thinking hard about the Streamlight TLR-3 both for cost and to minimize added length to the firearm. Anyone own a TLR-3 and can maybe give some input? It'd be great if it's on a Px4 too!


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks, it's recently become a "safe queen" due to my recent handgun acquisitions.


----------

